# John Calvin on the debate surrounding the originality of the woman taken in adultery



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 28, 2022)

... It is plain enough that this passage was unknown anciently to the Greek Churches; and some conjecture that it has been brought from some other place and inserted here. But as it has always been received by the Latin Churches, and is found in many old Greek manuscripts, and contains nothing unworthy of an Apostolic Spirit, there is no reason why we should refuse to apply it to our advantage. ...

For the reference, see John Calvin on the debate surrounding the originality of the woman taken in adultery.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------

